# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Export SQL Server database diagram

## Tim

I have a database diagram in SQL Server 7.0.  Is there a way to export a diagram to another database?

Also, is there a way to export a diagram to another server?

When you DTS, it doesn&#39;t dts the diagram and I can&#39;t find anything pertaining to the diagram in any of the system tables.

Thanks.

----------


## Reddy

u have to take the backup of that database and then restore in ur new database or new server. then u&#39;ll get every thing incl diagram also.
u cant transfer the diagram thru dts . bcoz its not database objet  like table,view etc. so u can backup the database and restore. thatz it.
ok cheers
reddy


------------
Tim at 11/9/00 1:52:23 PM

I have a database diagram in SQL Server 7.0.  Is there a way to export a diagram to another database?

Also, is there a way to export a diagram to another server?

When you DTS, it doesn&#39;t dts the diagram and I can&#39;t find anything pertaining to the diagram in any of the system tables.

Thanks.

----------


## Magnus Andersson

Check this article:
http://www.swynk.com/friends/knight/transferdiagram.asp

There is a better way though, but can&#39;t seem to find that article.

/Magnus

------------
Tim at 11/9/00 1:52:23 PM

I have a database diagram in SQL Server 7.0.  Is there a way to export a diagram to another database?

Also, is there a way to export a diagram to another server?

When you DTS, it doesn&#39;t dts the diagram and I can&#39;t find anything pertaining to the diagram in any of the system tables.

Thanks.

----------

